# Gun for CCW?



## arnisandyz (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a new subcompact for CCW. I am looking at the G26, Springfield XD, and Karr. 

I don't want to get into a cal. debate (9mm vs 40SW vs 45, etc) I already have a Glock 17 (9mm) I bought in 91 and I want the subcompact to be a 9mm to keep my ammo stock simple and inexpensive.

So far...
Glock 26 is my first choice.  I am familiar with them and it felt good in my hands with the extended magazine. I like the fact that I can use my full size magazines in the mini.  The only drawback IMHO is that it is a little chucky (thick). Since its a double-stack, its the same width as my full-size 17.

Karr (forgot the model #) thought about getting this since it got some good reviews and its thinner but i didn't like the way it felt.  I didn't shoot it, but I did handle it at the gunstore. it also cost a little more than the G26.

Sprigfield XD.  Nice gun from what I researched.  I like the lightrail (only one on a subcompact) but not sure if i would attach a light for CCW. It also has some additional features like a grip safety and loaded chamber indicator.  I haven't held/shot it but by the dimensions it looks thicker than the G26.

So, anybody that has shot these guns, what is your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm not much of a glock fan....but if that is what you are used to I'd say go the way you are leaning.  You list a number of pros, and they definately outweigh the clunky factor.
Kahrs are nice, but tend to be pricey for what you get.
The XD feels better in my hand than a glock, but that is purely subjective.  You don't need a grip safety or a loaded chamber indicator, and I think rails are pretty much useless on anything but an entry gun.  (of course they look cool and you can charge more for them....)
just my thoughts.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 8, 2005)

From what I understand the XDs handle to slide angle is very close to the 1911 and Browning Hi-Po. So if you like those guns you'll probably like the ergoniomics of the Spingfield more than the Glocks.  I have heard some reports of a few cases of rusting on the XDs.  I have none on my 13 year old Glock so this is another issue since the gun will be subjected to being close to the body.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 8, 2005)

If the caliber per ammo is a reason, then there must not be easy access to that ammo? Or is it to have a consistancy to have available or on-hand?

Sure, I have a couple of Glocks. But I have a couple of other firearms/calibers.

Why? Because it is like shirts, pants, shoes, or hats, etc, I like many types and the freedom to pick one out.

However, I feel at times that the 9mm is "over-hyped" thus making it "over-rated"

The first Glock I have bought, was when it had a bad myth/rep about being smuggled and/or use by aircraft hijackers. That is was "cheap" and made of "plastic". When I had ordered it from my usual gun dealer, he had laughed and asked why do I want a "plastic gun?". Now, Glock is one of his best sellers. I had asked; "Why do you want to sell a plastic gun?"

It has two 00's then two numbers-meaning one of the first distribution stocks (from what I am told). It came with two large capacity magazines and other nice acessories that you dont see sold as a package nowadays.
If the 26 is to be used as "back-up piece", surely other manufacturers can offer something a little less bulky and compact than the "double stack"?

The 26 feels "snubby" in my hand. Altough I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a 17T, the 25 & the 28 for collection sake


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 8, 2005)

I like Glock 26. I haven't had any problems with mine. Very quick and easy to use. Maintenance is simple. Size is easy to conceal.  My Ruger P89 gave me problems (primarily because it didn't fit my hand, was not as convenient for conceal carry, and I learned the hard way).

   - Ceicei


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 9, 2005)

Exactly why I like the XD better.  I have heard more about holster wear than rusting, but hen again I'm not rushing out to buy and XD either.    

As I said, if you like and are confortable with your glock get it a baby brother.  The thickness is a minor issue, and is more than off-set by the ability to use a true high-cap as a spare.  They are good guns, I just dont hapen to like them.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 9, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> If the caliber per ammo is a reason, then there must not be easy access to that ammo? Or is it to have a consistancy to have available or on-hand?



My other option to the 9mm would be 40SW and 45ACP, however, for a subcompact I feel more comfortable controlling a 9mm. My wife will also be shooting this gun and I don't want her to be discouraged by a harder recoil.  I like the 9mm because of it availability and low cost,  I can buy in bulk (1000+ rounds) and use the ammo for both guns. I'm actually thinking of getting a small carbine in 9mm for the same reasons, even though people will tell me to get a 308 or 30-30 or 223, etc.  Its not that I'm a die hard 9mm fan, but I started with that caliber and want to build a system around it before I go on to the next caliber.  As I said, I don't want to turn this into a 45 is better than a 40 is better than a 9 debate.  All calibers have thier merits, its just right now, in this point in time for this size gun that i want, a 9mm makes more sense for me. I have shot and do plan on getting those calibers in the future, but in a slightly larger frame.

I checked out the XD at the store.  Nice gun. I actually like the backstrap safety (like a 1911) that works in conjunction with the trigger safety. I see this gun taking alot of business away from Glock in the law enforcement field for this feature alone. I liked the way it pointed more than the G26. They even had a great deal that came with 2 - 10rd magazines, 1 - 15rd magazine and a kydex holster for close to $100 less than the G26. I liked the ambidextrous mag release since I'm a lefty.  The firing pin indicator and round in chamber indicator have indents that protrude a small ball, like brail, so you can read it in the dark. 

Decisions!


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 9, 2005)

The 9mm will do its job if you do yours.  Most of the 9/40/45 debate exists for one reason and one reason only- to sell gun magazines (the printed kind).


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 10, 2005)

If you get the XD you'll have to give us an update.  I looked at one before I bought my Glock a few months ago and didn't like it that much.  To me, the balance just felt weird.  I suppose I could get used to one but I liked the glock more.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 6, 2005)

I ended up getting the XD9 subcompact and my friend got the XD40.  Both are sweet shooters. The subcompact is actually alot more accurate than I thought it would be.  I was shooting close to similar groupings as my Glock 17 at 7 yards.  Fit and finish are not as good as Glocks IMHO, but it does shoot nice.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 6, 2005)

As far as the light goes, if you got the $$ for one, just carry it around in your pocket. If you get into a situation where you need it just pull it out and snap it on....


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, I've had my Springfield XD for a couple months now, and have put around 800 rounds of various ammo through it already so  I feel comfortable giving a review.

I have the 9mm subcompact model. I am pretty comfortable shooting this gun! I've done slow fire practice at 21 ft, various double tap drills at 7ft and rapid fire. Of the ammo tested, the XD didn't like these cheap reloads I bought at a gunshow (my Glock eats them up).  I had several Extraction problems per clip. With the Winchester White box and CCI Blazer ammo operation was flawless. I credit the failure on the stong recoil spring (its a subcompact) not getting along with the weak reloads. Both the factory branded ammo had much more oomph to them. Likewise, the defensive ammo I tested, Corbon 115g +p and Speer GoldDots worked flawlessly.

Control and accuracy for such a small gun is incredible. I feel more comfortable shooting this gun than my full size Glock G17! Sizewise, its no pocket pistol. Its pretty wide and chucky but still conceals well.  I would put it in between a G19 and G26 in size (although it has a shorter barrel than the G26. I like the size, it conceals well, but when I get it in my hand it feels bigger than it is. I've since bought a set of Pierce grip extensions which are a must have item.  The give the pinky a place to rest without adding to the overall concealablity.

I do have one complaint about the gun, the finish sucks compared to Glocks Tenifer finish. But for $100 less than the G26 I could use that money for a polymer or hard chrome refinish and still have some left over.

If your looking for a good carry gun checkout the XD9SC. If you like something a little more stout, its also available in 40S&W!


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 29, 2005)

I have read there are finish issues...but then Glock can apply the tennifer process in the states due to epa regs, so rest assured you protected the environment with your purchase....
The most recent SWAT magazine has a good write-up on at-home finishes that is worth a look.
Thanks for the review; sounds like the things that matter are 100%  (My compact .45 wont cycle light loads worth a damn either by the way...)


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 29, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review; sounds like the things that matter are 100% (My compact .45 wont cycle light loads worth a damn either by the way...)


Ye, i found this out with most when I talk to shooters t the range


----------

